# Pen Kits With Copper?



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone know of any pen kits that have copper, or copper plated hardware? My search has only turned up a basic slimline so far. I was hoping to find a little nicer kit. I want to make up a few to go in a gift shop, Arizona being the "Copper State" and all....


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 25, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Anyone know of any pen kits that have copper, or copper plated hardware? My search has only turned up a basic slimline so far. I was hoping to find a little nicer kit. I want to make up a few to go in a gift shop, Arizona being the "Copper State" and all....


Have you looked at Bear Tooth Woods ?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 25, 2014)

Sierra clicker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 25, 2014)

Check out ExoticBlanks.com . In addition to the Sierra Clicker shown above, they have the Sedona and Baron in rollerball and fountain pen style.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2014)

Several companies carry the Cigar Pen in Copper. I also believe there are options from PSI for the Vertex line in Copper as well


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 25, 2014)

Barry I really like th copper cigars... Copper goes with a lot of stuff as well. I'll send you a copper cigar and slim if you want to try one


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Michael, but a cigar is probably too big, Im thinkin'. Tom, that Sierra would work pretty well. My grand vision is to use a copper kit something like that, desert ironwood as the wood, and incorporate some crushed turquoise in resin in the design somehow. I guess I could just put a groove in the wood and inlay the turquoise... hmmmm 

 the wheels are turning...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 25, 2014)

Barry you could always get crushed turquoise, use a Dremel and put grooves in the blank, and inlay it with crushed turquoise. Check out the fountain pen build thread where I inlayed with embossing powder.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2014)

It's been a while, but Arizona Silhouette used to carry just about anything you could want. I haven't done pens in a while, and I think Bill sold it to someone else... I'm not even sure it's still in Arizona.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2014)

DKMD said:


> It's been a while, but Arizona Silhouette used to carry just about anything you could want. I haven't done pens in a while, and I think Bill sold it to someone else... I'm not even sure it's still in Arizona.


That enlace stuff would work, but I usually just make my own concoction for that kind of stuff anyhow. Yea, Bill sold his business to a guy named Barry Gross. How do I know this? I used to sell DIW to Bill when he was located in Gila Bend. New guy moved the business back east somewhere, I contacted the new guy and asked if he needed any DIW, never heard back from him, but ever since I've been getting bombarded with spam email from Arizona Silhouette, including announcements of special appearances and demos by Barry Gross, seems he's something of a pen turning dandy but I digress.....


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> That enlace stuff would work, but I usually just make my own concoction for that kind of stuff anyhow. Yea, Bill sold his business to a guy named Barry Gross. How do I know this? I used to sell DIW to Bill when he was located in Gila Bend. New guy moved the business back east somewhere, I contacted the new guy and asked if he needed any DIW, never heard back from him, but ever since I've been getting bombarded with spam email from Arizona Silhouette, including announcements of special appearances and demos by Barry Gross, seems he's something of a pen turning dandy but I digress.....


It's all coming back to me now... Seems like I've heard the new owner is a douche. I think I read somewhere that he had sued another pen turner for copyright infringement on some pen design he had 'invented'. Forget that I suggested Arizona Silhouette.

Bill was always great to deal with, but I got out of pens before he sold the company. I used to get different kinds of ironwood blanks from him which strikes me as odd now since they should all be the same species... Can't remember what the variety was called, but it was lighter in color with lots of sapwood. Screwbean mesquite was another personal favorite. Did you supply those as well?


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello, there are alot of different kits today that have copper fittings. I usually get mine from Bear Tooth Woods. Here are a couple examples dressed with copper meshed blanks. 2 different cigar kits and a sierra kit.



http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/IMGP0602.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2014)

Those are awesome John! I really like the mesh look, but the one across the bottom would work great with DIW for the segment, and maybe I can figure out how to put some turquoise in the centerbandGoing to check out their site right now!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2014)

DKMD said:


> It's all coming back to me now... Seems like I've heard the new owner is a douche. I think I read somewhere that he had sued another pen turner for copyright infringement on some pen design he had 'invented'. Forget that I suggested Arizona Silhouette.
> 
> Bill was always great to deal with, but I got out of pens before he sold the company. I used to get different kinds of ironwood blanks from him which strikes me as odd now since they should all be the same species... Can't remember what the variety was called, but it was paper in color with lots of sapwood. Screwbean mesquite was another personal favorite. Did you supply those as well?



Yea, I had a great relationship with Bill, he was an old school," hand shake seales the deal" kind of guy. I never provided him any mesquite, just a couple of large bulk sales of raw ironwood. One time when I was at his store, he was showing me some DIW pen blanks you may be referring to. They were from the Blythe CA area (a small town on the Colorado river) They had that sort of look, kind of pale for DIW, but nice figure. Must be something about the region or soil or something.... although it's only a couple of hours west of here.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2014)

That's it... Blythe ironwood! I may still have a couple of them somewhere.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2014)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> Hello, there are alot of different kits today that have copper fittings. I usually get mine from Bear Tooth Woods. Here are a couple examples dressed with copper meshed blanks. 2 different cigar kits and a sierra kit.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v233/JTTHECLOCKMAN/IMGP0602.jpg


Couple of questions John (or anyone else who knows) The site says they take a type "A" mandrill. What mm is that? I only have a 7mm. Will I need to get another? Also, do you happen to know if the center band is solid copper. I'm thinking I could rig a way to mount up the band and turn a recess where the knurled area is, fill with turquoise, and polish it back up. Won't work too good if it is only plated and there is base metal underneath...


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2014)

The parts are brass with a plating. The mandrel you've got should be fine.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 26, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Couple of questions John (or anyone else who knows) The site says they take a type "A" mandrill. What mm is that? I only have a 7mm. Will I need to get another? Also, do you happen to know if the center band is solid copper. I'm thinking I could rig a way to mount up the band and turn a recess where the knurled area is, fill with turquoise, and polish it back up. Won't work too good if it is only plated and there is base metal underneath...



Yes, what Doc said.

If you search on the site for tools/accessories, I think you'll find that "type A mandrel" means regular 7mm, and "type B mandrel" means 8mm (some of their bushing kits have that size hole).


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes to the mandrel and no to the center band. All copper pen kits are just plated. No solid copper anything.


----------

